# Experimental fighter and research aircraft



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)

INITIAL FLIGHT TESTS OF EXPERIMENTAL FIGHTER AND RESEARCH AIRCRAFT Â· Digital Public Library of America

Subject
Air pilots
Airmen
Airports
B-29 bomber
Bell X-1 (Rocket planes)
Condensation trails
Department of Defense. Department of the Air Force. Muroc Air Force Base, California. (09/18/1947 - 12/08/1949)
Flights (Aeronautics)
Hoisting machinery
Military aircraft
Motion pictures
Research aircraft
Shooting Star (Jet fighter plane)
Thunderjet (Jet fighter plane)
XF-90 (Experimental aircraft)
XF-89 Scorpion (Fighter plane)
XF-88 Voodoo (Jet fighter plane)
XF-85 Goblin (Fighter plane)
XP-87 Blackhawk (Fighter plane)


----------

